# Luna and her boobs



## Baboom (Nov 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who finds it a bit weird that Luna is the only character in the entire game (as far as I know) who has boobs? As far as I know female ant-eaters don't tend to have a massive pair of boobs. 

In fact I'm not entirely convinced she's an animal at all, I part believe she's just a human wearing an animal mask. Her face doesn't seem to change much and she doesn't react to 90% of the Shrunk's emotions like the other animals do. I find her a very odd character. 

What are your thoughts on this strange being?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Maybe that's why she works in the Dream Suite, if she has a mask and is human, she's trying to get you to go to another human town...Just...Can't do it fully..
I dunno..


----------



## J087 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sure there are a lot of Rule34 images which include Luna + Male villager. 

But hey, it's a *Dream* Suite. Anything can happen. 
Perhaps the entire suite is a dream itself of your imagination, meaning Luna doesn't even physically exist.


----------



## Snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Baboom said:


> Am I the only one who finds it a bit weird that Luna is the only character in the entire game (as far as I know) who has boobs?



Joan has a set as well. It freaks me out mainly because it sets up a weird contrast with all the other female characters. Why are the rest flat chested then? Are they all kids? What's going on? I'm thinking Luna and Joan are supposed to be much older maybe, but really....no idea.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 19, 2013)

I would never be able to look at Fauna again if she had them.

And Luna is disturbing. Seems someone dropped two oranges down her top.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Well since Luna is a tapir, I tried looking at images of the animal and it doesn't make sense.

There is no hints or signs, at all.  Although I will be honest, I never noticed this until I saw this post and took another look at Luna.

I agree with the idea that Snow had, that maybe since these characters (Luna and Joan) are much, MUCH older that they are allowed to have them?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow I actually never noticed this. That's pretty weird.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 19, 2013)

bluegoat14 said:


> Wow I actually never noticed this. That's pretty weird.



Same here xD 

Now I'm laughing like crazy at this forum <3 Too funny.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

It is obvious by the forum, that this small detail with Luna and Joan isn't aware to us if we brought it up.

It'd be nice if Nintendo explained why they made this choice considering they changed the gender of Gracie and Sahara.  They were both male in the Japan game but they changed the gender for some reason.

With Sahara I don't see why considering that camels, male and female, need long eyelashes to help protect their eyes from the sun and sand in the desert.  But since I found that out with Gracie, I can't see that character as female anymore.  XD  It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 19, 2013)

It's probably just to justify her figure and character; same with Joan. Imagine them without boobs. It would look weird. I can see where you're coming from, though. Don't ever expect Nintendo to follow any real world logic, though. xD


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 19, 2013)

Ai Priestess said:


> It is obvious by the forum, that this small detail with Luna and Joan isn't aware to us if we brought it up.
> 
> It'd be nice if Nintendo explained why they made this choice considering they changed the gender of Gracie and Sahara.  They were both male in the Japan game but they changed the gender for some reason.
> 
> With Sahara I don't see why considering that camels, male and female, need long eyelashes to help protect their eyes from the sun and sand in the desert.  But since I found that out with Gracie, I can't see that character as female anymore.  XD  It doesn't bother me.



I think because Americans are a bit more judgmental than the Japanese, so eyelashes = female, no matter what. I don't think the average person would recall camels having eyelashes from memory, but idk. Gracie is like the sassy, gay fashionista stereotype, so they HAD to change the gender to not make waves. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 19, 2013)

Boobs are iiiiicky!


ewwwww


----------



## Lassy (Nov 19, 2013)

God, animal shouldn't have breasts because they don't IRL!
(except for monkeys).
(and they actually do have breasts, but are usually tiny like the cat's ones.)
I mean, imagine a Cow having a "human" breasts, would look so wrong since they already have MAMMALS.


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 19, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> I would never be able to look at Fauna again if she had them.



Exactly lolol.
I saw this on my phone during college on lunch break, wanted to reply but I didn't have enough time to xD 

Anyway, i've never actually noticed this lol xD Strange.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 19, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> I think because Americans are a bit more judgmental than the Japanese, so eyelashes = female, no matter what. I don't think the average person would recall camels having eyelashes from memory, but idk. Gracie is like the sassy, gay fashionista stereotype, so they HAD to change the gender to not make waves. That's just my opinion.



You're probably right. And it's a real shame they PC'ed it up in our versions of the game. Silly. It might have made a few waves, but it also might have caused some healthy debate. Hopefully one that would make the naysayers look silly


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 19, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> I would never be able to look at Fauna again if she had them.
> 
> And Luna is disturbing. Seems someone dropped two oranges down her top.



That's like me with Apple. I'd feel really awkward if any of my favourite villagers happened to have them.


----------

